# Which way should this shower door open?



## mynd66 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm just about done with my bathroom renovation. Gutted everything, reframed walls to change the layout and tiled everything in travertine. It was my first REAL tile job. I got a bosch laser and did the best layout I could, read "tile your world", got great advice from people on the net and I'd have to say that I am really happy with the final product. 

So because of the way the wall is I want to get a frameless shower door. I had 3 guys come out and give me estimates ranging between $1400-$2000. I can get 3/8" glass with a header piece up top or 1/2" without. 24"-26" wide door? Hinge on the left or right?... thats the question. 

I decided I wanted to layout and then install the door myself. I'm sure it would be a good learning experience. The last glass guy I spoke with says that its not that hard and he'll help me anyway he can. I just need to know what the spacing is between glass panels, tolerance from glass to wall and how to install all of the hardware. He's going to walk me through it.

Some people told me to have the door open up away from the shower controls (hinges on the left), and yesterday the guy says the door should open the other way, so there is less of a chance getting wet when you turn the water on. He claims this is the "right" way to do it. 

Is there really a more appropriate way for this door to swing open? 

In three of the pictures you'll see the template I made in place. Basically it will consist of three pieces of glass. From left to right there will be a 10" fixed section, 24" door and then a fixed triangular piece to fit the rest of the opening. The glass will only be as high as the top of the shower head.

I don't know why it won't let me attach images... here are the pictures in photobucket: http://s1088.photobucket.com/albums/i321/RAYYYH/


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

He has a point--right hinged is the safest install---However the layout of the room calls for left hinged IMO,-----If he will assure you that it will be water tight if hinged left--I'd go that way if it were for my house.

By the way--pay the guy to install it---you will think its cheap by the time you get done.
Lots of ways to wreck the tile or door parts,installing one for the first time.

----Mike---


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

wilsonglass.com is an online retailer of shower door hardware and seals. They are very helpful and can tell you everything you need and provide the information regarding cut specs for you to provide to your glass fabricator. I have no affiliation other than being a satisfied customer.


----------



## mynd66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys. I was thinking the same thing Mike. I just hope that I can get a good seal if I go with the left handed hinge.


----------



## AlvinMc (Mar 14, 2011)

A frameless shower door does not have a set direction which it can open. You can choose which direction the door will open according to the set up of your bathroom. By simply mounting it on the right of the left will determine if the door will open in the shower or outside the shower. Make sure the door will not hit anything when it is open.

From the comment above having the hinges on the right to keep water from splashing out is good.

Read more: frameless shower doors
​


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*we had 1 installed - left side hinge & naturally it swings both ways,,, the showerhead's on the left wall & hopefully our guests're bright enough to keep the water pointing away from the open door :yes:*


----------



## mynd66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the good feedback guys!


----------

